# Fireworks, the power of Nature



## pgm860 (Oct 24, 2003)

Had an amazing lightning storm here last night. Managed to get a few pictures. Here they are.





































Praveen.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Praveen, I always look forward to seeing a thread from you pop up because I know we're going to be treated to some great pictures and these certainly were awesome. In the first picture, middle right, it looks like a constellation.

I enjoyed them a lot.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Those are cool pictures.

I'd like to get pictures of the lightning storms we get, but they wouldn't turn out to great from my closet (where I'm hiding).


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Praveen,

Thanks for the great pictures.

We had the big lightening storm as well, in NJ.....it went on for so long, and the lightening was so striking-looking (pardon the pun, it's unintentional...couldn't think of a better word...lol) that I actually went out on my porch to watch it for awhile.

Linda


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Wow those are amazing photos! We had a strorm last nigh too, I wasn't happy sleeping in a tent outisde. I have never saw lightning like that, ever, I love how the sky is purple in the first photo how the lightning comes over the trees and the splits off into dimmer branches. Reminds me of silly string.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Becca. I know from experience that it was scary being in a tent. We went to a wedding a few years ago that was held in a huge tent, in the afternoon, and a bad storm came up before any of us could get out of it. Scared the daylights out of me. The ceremony kept right on though - the minister didn't miss a beat but I doubt even the bride and groom could hear him because the rain, thunder and lightning was so loud.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Praveen,

Your pictures, as always, are truly AMAZING! GREAT SHOTS!!

Arizona has some spectacular displays of lightning too. Unfortunately, people have to be careful where they ARE during these displays! Stories about being struck by lightning are adding up!

Thank you for posting and please post more of your great pictures...any time!!  

Shi


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Outstanding shots!!!! As Linda said we got hammered last night here in NJ too. I was on the road during the majority of the storm so I missed any opportunities for pics. I did manage to get some rather lame pics of some lightning after the main show was over.


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic photos. I love to watch the lightning and hear the claps and rumbles of thunder. But, you don't want to be quite as close to the lightning strikes as I have been. In Amarillo, the phone pole in our back yard was toasted completely and the swing set overturned next to it. And of course -- no rain. That is as close as I ever want to get to a direct strike.


----------

